# Look 586



## ico

Hello,

On sunday I was on Dolomiti marathon in Italy and among 8500 bikes there was one guy riding a new 586 look frame. I was in a little hurry to finish my ascent on a passo pordoi but still I slowed down and asked him about the frame, it has ISP as 595 and oversized headtube , tubes where different then my 595 and the guy said it will arrive in november and it is one of the lightest frame on the road at the moment. Later, after the finish I saw him dressed in "look civil clothes" so I belive he is one of the employees or something. I liked the "look" of the frame, but still wondering what's the purpose of even light frames then 585/595.

regards.


----------



## oneslowmofo

Hmmmmm. Well, the first sighting has been made. Maybe Chas will fess up now.


----------



## chas

oneslowmofo said:


> Hmmmmm. Well, the first sighting has been made. Maybe Chas will fess up now.


I can neither confirm nor deny the existence or non-existence of this alleged new frame - and you can quote me on that.  

*[email protected]*


----------



## ezzy

check this link from a french site with a pic of a 586?

http://www.cultureveloboyer.com/boutique/liste_rayons.cfm

/ezzy


----------



## rjsd

Thanks for the link.
It looks like there is no seat tube lug (weight saved). Looks like it may have the hsc6 fork too. I will stick with my 585, I'm still very happy with it & see no real reason to upgrade. A pure climber would find value in the 586 being lighter than the 585 as long as the 586 is at least as stiff as the 585. 

rj


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

ezzy said:


> check this link from a french site with a pic of a 586?
> 
> http://www.cultureveloboyer.com/boutique/liste_rayons.cfm
> 
> /ezzy


The text says it is 100% monocoque, with a new fork (and headset I think), apparently having a new lower diameter, but the text seems messed up as to what it is - says "1pouce 1/5". HSC6 uses 1 1/4" lower and many bikes are now going to 1 1/2" lower - but not sure what they're saying the 586 has.

Will the moncoque provide the comfort of the lugged 585/595s?


----------



## ilan

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> The text says it is 100% monocoque, with a new fork (and headset I think), apparently having a new lower diameter, but the text seems messed up as to what it is - says "1pouce 1/5". HSC6 uses 1 1/4" lower and many bikes are now going to 1 1/2" lower - but not sure what they're saying the 586 has.
> 
> Will the moncoque provide the comfort of the lugged 585/595s?


It says that the bike is for cyclosportifs, so if that is true, it should be at least as comfortable as the previous bikes.

-ilan


----------



## rensho

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> The text says it is 100% monocoque, with a new fork (and headset I think), apparently having a new lower diameter, but the text seems messed up as to what it is - says "1pouce 1/5". HSC6 uses 1 1/4" lower and many bikes are now going to 1 1/2" lower - but not sure what they're saying the 586 has.
> 
> Will the moncoque provide the comfort of the lugged 585/595s?



Hmmm, does that mean it is made in Taiwan?


----------



## loriness

more important is how different will the ride be and how will the strength/stiffness differs.

will it be as stiff, strong, light and as comfortable.


----------



## Guibarhu

*Custom Red*

View attachment 93614
The 586 it's a new model for 2008.It's a mix between the 486 and the 595.The weight about 940g on size S.Integrated seatpost,and the same fork than the 595.Probably The colours should be the same than the 486 custom.On France it should be avaliable from 7 July.Bye bye from Spain,and excuses for my bad english


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

The 586's existence and imminent availability has already been acknowledged by NiCo of Look in France http://www.lookcycle.com/v2/francais/interactif/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8922

For the French impaired http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools

Here's the official announcement thread http://www.lookcycle.com/v2/francai...p?t=8941&sid=e79f832555d96368fddab650c56fde33
For the French impaired 
http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools


----------



## JAG MN

*586*

Not seeing anything that is an improvement over the 585 and 595. I think if Look comes up with another model it should be something like a Madone where they make some major changes otherwise this model kind of doesn't do anything that the 585 and 595 currently do. In other words, it dilutes the product mix. Weight appears only marginally lighter, hardly worth being excited about. 

The current 595 rocks. Thanks.


----------



## ico

JAG MN said:


> Not seeing anything that is an improvement over the 585 and 595. I think if Look comes up with another model it should be something like a Madone where they make some major changes otherwise this model kind of doesn't do anything that the 585 and 595 currently do. In other words, it dilutes the product mix. Weight appears only marginally lighter, hardly worth being excited about.
> 
> The current 595 rocks. Thanks.


Well, over past few years I had several look frames, 585, 486, 585 ultra and now 595 origin. All of them are very nice, but I have to say after few thousands km on every frame that "ultra" is just fashion for "stiffer feel" of frame, personally I think that origin frames are best possible ratio between stiffness and comfort, having said that 595 origin is THE best frame I have ever ridden. 486 frame is special frame, still it looks heartbreaking, very stiff, very comfort, very stable, and it's 1/2 kg heavier then any carbon frame but it climbs excellent. So from my point of view, 586 looks more like successor of 486 with monoc tubes. I belive it's going to be a very nice frame, but I dislike this "trek look" of rear end. I would say that this is just a fashion compromise, nothing new just face lifting, but that's how things must be in cycle industry ;-)


----------



## ethanweiss90

Judging by the apparent head tube extension (am I right?) it seems like this will be like a relaxed fit 595. More comfortable (higher position)? Aimed towards "cyclosport" which I believe is closer to recreational riding than racing? Is my French getting me anywhere? If that's the case, to me it's the Specialized Roubaix of the Look line. Except better, I'm sure.


----------



## rollinrob

ethanweiss90 said:


> Judging by the apparent head tube extension (am I right?) it seems like this will be like a relaxed fit 595. More comfortable (higher position)? Aimed towards "cyclosport" which I believe is closer to recreational riding than racing? Is my French getting me anywhere? If that's the case, to me it's the Specialized Roubaix of the Look line. Except better, I'm sure.



I think Chas hinted toward something like this in one of his previous posts. Something about more relaxed upright angles. Come on Chas, let us in on the 2008 Looks.


----------



## Daddy yo yo

well, let's put it this way: if there was no trek madone ssl 6.9, i'd definitely go for the new look 586! :thumbsup: it's supposed to be placed _"in between"_ 585 and 595, whatever this means...


----------



## chas

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Will the moncoque provide the comfort of the lugged 585/595s?


I haven't ridden one yet, but the comfort should be similar to a 585, only with a stiffer head tube area due to the 1.25" lower headset bearing. One should be here this week, so I'll give you an update once we've had a chance to build it up.

*[email protected]*


----------



## chas

rensho said:


> Hmmm, does that mean it is made in Taiwan?


The 586 will be made at Look's factory in Tunisia.

*[email protected]*


----------



## chas

rollinrob said:


> I think Chas hinted toward something like this in one of his previous posts. Something about more relaxed upright angles. Come on Chas, let us in on the 2008 Looks.


As far as I know, the 586 is a road racing frame with similar geometry to the 585's and 595's. I should have the first one here today or tomorrow (I'm jumping out of my chair every time the door buzzer goes off, hoping to see a DHL package from France  ), so I'll fill you in a little more once I've had a chance to check it out. There will also be an alternate version of the 585 with a "comfort-style" geometry - higher handlebars and shorter top tube. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## DMFT

*- Chas*

Will you be building the bike with a Standard or Compact Crankset???

- I'm wondering how much Front Der. adjustment there will be with the Braze-on.

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## terry b

chas said:


> As far as I know, the 586 is a road racing frame with similar geometry to the 585's and 595's. I should have the first one here today or tomorrow (I'm jumping out of my chair every time the door buzzer goes off, hoping to see a DHL package from France  ), so I'll fill you in a little more once I've had a chance to check it out. There will also be an alternate version of the 585 with a "comfort-style" geometry - higher handlebars and shorter top tube.
> 
> *[email protected]*


If that one appears in the white/blue "elle" color scheme, I know what my 2008 bike is going to be.


----------



## sirbikealot

if have ridden a 486 you will quickly know that this 586 bike is designed to be ridden above 37km/h, i'm sure i'll get on a 586 soon enough to verify
but remember that the Look process is Monobloc and not monocoque, this is a different process which results in exceptional comfort considering the stiffness of the bike, a 486 could have three people standing on one crank and it wouldn't sway the bb

if you're a powerful/force type rider who loves the flats and likes to climb as long as possible seated, this might just be the best option out there
i'm pretty excited to give this a try for 2008


----------



## AZ_Mike

I wonder if this is a replacement for the 585 or if it is an additional model? Sweet bike though.



> remember that the Look process is Monobloc and not monocoque


Dumb question but what is the real difference?


----------



## hairscrambled

AZ_Mike said:


> I wonder if this is a replacement for the 585 or if it is an additional model? Sweet bike though.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb question but what is the real difference?


Is there a difference? 

The 2007 555 uses "molded tubes" that are "shaped" at the ends and "bonded" together. Could this be trickle up?


----------



## rensho

chas said:


> The 586 will be made at Look's factory in Tunisia.
> 
> *[email protected]*


Sweet!

So far, it sounds like an awesome concoction. 
Can't wait to see it.


----------



## rjsd

I may be wrong but I thought that the 555 used internal lugs & monocoque does not use lugs.


----------



## uscsig51

*LOOK 586 - Another Photo*

Here is another "look" at the LOOK 586.

I would also question the reason for the 586, other than to add confusion. Between the 585 and 595 why would one choose the 586? What does it offer that the other two don't?


----------



## gibson00

Will the 586 be priced lower than the 595??


----------



## Johnnysmooth

Agree with you, looks like an update/upgrade to the 486 more than a step up from the 595.

BTW, I have a 595 Origin and it is the best bike I've ever owned and I have had many. Also, personally prefer the lugged look of the 595 - just the sexiest bike out there today IMHO


----------



## Daddy yo yo

Johnnysmooth said:


> Agree with you, looks like an update/upgrade to the 486 more than a step up from the 595.


well, look never said that the 586 is a step up from the 595, they always said the 586's place is IN BETWEEN the 585 and 595. we all knew that...


----------



## Gnarly 928

Someone mentioned "What's the point?" and that it "Dilutes the product line" to build another model. 

Question: Why, as customers and users of these bikes, should we care about stuff like the business of bicycle marketing ? Bean counters get waay to much recognition.

I kinda like a company that considers their product's quality over it's short term profitability.. If only a few people want or need a different bike from Look than the _____(whatever) and Look wants to build one..I say "Great!" Bean counters....."go fish"...

That is how a company like Look differs from one like say..Ford or GM.. Ford or GM would spend mega bucks on marketing research and advertising campaigns to convince customers that what they build is what the customers should want..

Look just builds a bike because it wants to offer another choice, regardless of whether it 'dilutes teh product line'..perhaps someone asked.."Hey, can you build a bike that_______ better than the others that you already make?" and someone there at Look said...."Hmmm, good challenge, Let's try"..To our benefit as potential riders of these bikes.

Keep the bean counters out of stuff like high end bicycles..Let them advise...Trek?..

Don Hanson


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

Without bean counters, Look would have long since gone out of business and wouldn't be providing the product offerings you so much enjoy. Now as to the balance between short-term bean counters vs.long term engineering, growth, and customer service/satisfaction, that is a balancing act which the management of any similar company needs to perform. Perhaps you're admiring Look for your view that it's done that balancing better than most.


----------

